# 5.5g Reef, my first reef



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

Heres some pictures from my first reef, its a nano. 
its gotten a little crowded, and kinda small for the damsels, but end of the month im uping to a 20!... and knowing me a week after itll be another 10 more gallons. heres it so far.

*Overall*








GSP still slowly opening, been 2 days now...








*Radioactive zoa* my buddy was like, Wait its actually radioactive *stoner laugh*








*green cap*


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tank.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

nice shots


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank, can't wait to see the upgrade


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

simple but very nice!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha. If you know you're gonna upgrade, do it in one step, not two. Every time you do a teardown and transfer, you risk problems. Might as well go to the biggest size you think you will be doing for the foreseeable future, rather than upgrade to 20g then 30g.


----------

